
Remind HN: November is Launch an App Month - il
As discussed previously on HN(http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1773398) a bunch of us are going to commit to actually launching an MVP by the end of November.<p>We're gathering in the Facebook group here:
http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=group_141079939271952<p>What are you going to be launching in November?
======
jaxn
I am launching <http://getbizen.com>

Bizen provides better intelligence for franchises. A web-based application
that is integrated with the store point of sale to provide comparative
analytics, trend analysis, key performance indicators, goal setting, and
notifications.

I received seed funding from Jumpstart Foundry in September and am hoping to
have my first paying customer in November.

These are a set of tools I have been using for my own franchise stores and am
now converting into a product that I can take to market.

I haven't written much about it yet and haven't posted it to the Facebook
group. I have been so damn busy creating the product and getting my investor
pitch ready for a "demo day" on November 3rd.

------
ryanwaggoner
Hey all: we just launched an app to help you all launch awesomeness for the
November Startup Sprint. We've lined up awesome daily content about building
and launching sweet stuff, as well as a great way to track and share your
progress. Check it out here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1857508>

------
kingsidharth
Why fb dude? I wanna keep fb private. Twitter list? Google Group? Something
else?

~~~
il
I didn't make the group, I just saw it in the previous thread and noticed that
it already had traction and quite a few members, I think it's better to
discuss in one central place rather than fragmenting into a bunch of separate
lists.

If you don't want to join the group, just post here.

Also for those of you wanting to keep it private, consider this: Studies show
that publicly committing to a goal significantly increases one's chances of
accomplishing it successfully.

~~~
DanHulton
He wants to keep his Facebook private, not necessarily the project.

Which I understand entirely. I'd really rather not be linked to everyone under
the sun on Facebook. There's already enough people I'm connected to who are
unwittingly sharing my deets with hundreds of unscrupulous app developers.

------
mhendrick
Built an MVP over the weekend, thought it might be of use to the group -
<http://ratemymvp.com>

So many great MVP's get posted on HN but disappear within a day or two - I
wanted to offer an additional place for people to post their projects for
review and discussion by the startup community. Please let me know what you
think - and if you've got an MVP, send me what you have and I'll put it up.

~~~
angelbob
Heya! My MVP is called "www.wantmyjob.com". I'd love an entry on RateMyMVP :-)

What info should I send you? I don't see an easy "add a project" link...

------
rokhayakebe
A call tracking and intelligence app. It is still being polished, but I think
another full force week and we will be up there. Live, but still got some
polishing to do.

<http://contexium.com>

Edit: The long description: You know how a business receives 100 phone calls
per day but noone can tell listen to every call for feedback? We not only
track each call, but we mine each call and score them so you get a snapshot of
what customers are saying.

------
OoTheNigerian
I will be launching <http://lotaar.com>

Lotaar is a TV/Radio guide that rminds you when your favourite programs are
about to go live.

------
pmjordan
A set of highly reusable iOS UI libraries. UIKit is nice, but a bit limited.
In the process of building iPhone/iPad apps, I've created a bunch of controls
that I think other iOS developers might find useful. Hoping to get the first 3
launched this week, with another 7 or so to follow.

------
pavlov
I'm going to launch a side project of mine that I've been working on since
May.

It's a somewhat ambitious Mac OS X application, and with no-one to keep me in
check, the design has become -- sprawling, to say the least...

To improve the odds of ever launching it, I've decided on a single use case
that determines my "MVP". As soon as the app can be used to build that demo,
I'm going to launch it as a free alpha.

Last week, I actually shipped a minimalist iPad application (it's a port of a
Mac app that I wrote way back in 2002):

[http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/turtledoveland/id399324585?mt...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/turtledoveland/id399324585?mt=8)

Luckily it was approved on the App Store on the last days of October, so I
can't use its release as an excuse to cop out of "Launch An App November" ;)

------
binarysoul
Cool!

I happen to be working on a project to scratch my own itch. It's an iPhone
application. I've been teaching myself flamenco guitar, which requires a
specialized metronome (for counting the various rhythms).

I'm using titanium appcelerator to build the application, and it's about 50%
done now (just UI work now, the functionality is there).

It's essentially a clone of beatvibe <http://tivstudio.com/node/1>

I am confident I will have this app submitted to the app store by end of
november.

Here's the current code if anyone is interested, still very much a work in
progress <http://github.com/himmel/Flamenco-Metronome>

I only started working on this in my off time about a week ago.

------
jordanlyall
This month I'm launching Fanfare <http://getfanfare.com> into beta.

Fanfare is a social media marketing platform that lets online content creators
(bands, writers, video producers, etc.) promote their content and engage with
their audience.

The secret sauce is that we provide an easy way for online publishers to
distribute their content to users only after they take a social action.
Publishers can log into our site and gain insight in who’s accessing their
content, sort their fans by Klout score, export their info, and reengage.

Version 1 is live, let me know if you'd like to see a demo. We're currently
working on Version 1.5. Thanks.

------
iworkforthem
Just launched <http://www.tradesalerts.com/> ... it is a stocks alerts service
for short term investors looking to profit from cyclical patterns in stocks.

Do take a look and give me some feedback.

~~~
joecode
Mostly looks good, but I'd use a different font, or actual handwriting on top
of the graph. And the arrow is ugly.

Maybe have a free option to get some traction.

~~~
iworkforthem
Thanks.. I am working on a few graphs of the various trends and various
email/portfolio screenshots to help users better illustrate the service. I'm
still pondering how best to setp the Free option.

------
jasonlotito
Aww hell.

I'm committing to launching DuctDo.com, a companion webapp to DuctMail.
DuctDo: Do stuff! (Where as DuctMail was "Remember Stuff").

DuctDo will be about forming habits, and about setting goals for yourself. For
example, let's say you procrastinate a lot, and you want to have some form of
public reminder system in place, you tell DuctDo what you want to do. DuctDo
then sends you an email every morning telling you to do it, and then at the
end of the day, it asks you for an update. Will link into things like Twitter
and Facebook and update people with your progress... or lack of progress.

DuctDo will be the second part of the Ductivity suite of web apps.

------
benologist
I'm going to be launching my new ActionScript 3 API and JavaScript/HTML5 API,
and as an unexpected bonus the antique ActionScript 2 - one of my users back-
ported it for me.

Aside from that ... keep working on new features, had a cool idea today to
build some reports and let portals tap into some of the collective data I have
so they can identify sites they should be getting their games on and whatever
trends emerge for the various categories of games... with luck (or more data)
it might even identify what kind of games they should be building/licensing.

------
joshfinnie
I am planning on getting BeerLedge.com up and running. It is going to be a mix
between Foursquare for beer drinkers and RateBeer. For some reason I have been
infatuated with beer and finally have set a goal to tie in this infatuation
with a website. We shall see where I go with it though since I am currently
trying to complete nanowrimo[1] as well.

Not sure why November is such a great month of challenges like this (aren't we
all growing mustaches too?) Good luck to everyone!

[1] <http://nanowrimo.org>

------
rokhayakebe
Should we have a demo day or launch day?

------
limedaring
I'm going to launch <http://weddingtype.com>

We have a MVP up which is just a wufoo form, but I want to commit to getting
the real application finished!

~~~
kaiserama
I stumbled on your project (randomly) awhile ago, did you end up getting into
the winter session?

~~~
limedaring
I'll know whether we have an interview with YC tomorrow. :) Interviews are
held in a couple weeks.

~~~
kaiserama
That's awesome, good luck!

------
misterbwong
I won't be joining the FB group (privacy) but I will be committing to
launching _something_ by the end of the month. (I have a couple of ideas and
will decide which by Wed.)

------
il
Clickable Facebook group:
<http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=group_141079939271952>

------
slindstr
I'm going to launch <http://achievabl.es/> which is basically going to be a
SMART goal (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SMART_criteria>) setting community.

I find that often I am too ambitious in making my goals and if I can have a
bunch of other people look at them and give me feedback it would be very
beneficial to me, and hopefully others too.

------
BenSS
A couple Philly guys are doing the same thing as phillycowrimo - just to
finish a usable code project in a month, no matter the state. Some are going
to be webapps, some iPhone. Should be a fun experiment, and if it's successful
we'll repeat it with a bit more organization (and cities?) next year.

<http://phillycowrimo.wordpress.com>

------
garrettgillas
We are launching our private beta for <http://eyeclash.com/> this month.

Eyeclash is a video-chat based social network where users can play games,
watch videos, and run applications alongside video chat. It is 100% browser-
based. The product is still really raw and buggy right now but we're pushing
it no matter what.

More news to follow.

------
jessor
We'll launch <http://printify.de>, a startup around social media printing.

------
aquark
I am working on a full release of <http://CharityAuctionOrganizer.com>

A little removed from the tech-centric mainstream, but it provides a web based
tool for managing fund raising auctions.

The site is live and functional now, with a full feature release expected by
the end of the month.

------
hariis
We will be making a full-on push for our personal finance app Can I Afford it
Now? <http://www.caniafforditnow.com>

If you missed giving us feedback, please do so at
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1843748>

Thanks

------
rikthevik
I'm working on an iPhone app called 'Escape the Submarine'. It's a room escape
game similar to the ones on <http://www.jayisgames.com>.

I'm using the Lua bindings provided by iPhone Wax to do the level design, and
it's going quite well.

------
suedehead
Just launched something different (well, not aimed at the HN crowd). Actually
one of my better performing sites. It's an iPhone Gossip Browser which builds
off our automated news feed aggregation platform.

<http://gossipbucket.com/app>

------
grandalf
I was feeling under the weather yesterday and didn't feel like doing work, so
I launched <http://www.messageunicorn.com>

the idea is to put a message out to people you lost touch with who you can't
find any other way.

------
mikelbring7
Hoping to privately launch <http://ironclan.com>

------
smarterchild
Just launched: <http://adventurecow.com>

Make stories just like Choose Your Own Adventures!

HN thread: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1857156>

------
siglesias
Tea for iPhone, a tool for optimizing the taste of your loose leaf teas,
statistically.

<http://www.twitter.com/teaapp>

<http://www.facebook.com/teaapp>

~~~
follower
For some reason I totally misread your description and got it into my head it
was an app where you took a photo of the tea-leaves in the bottom of your cup
and it "statistically" gave you a "reading" from them. Maybe that's a possible
extra feature? :)

------
Concours
I'm going to launch <http://www.gmbhnews.net> , I still have some text
improvements to do , but this shouldn't take more than 2 days, almost all the
beta coding work is one.

------
flacon
I am committed to launching <http://wellhubstudios.com>, a ecommerce platform
for wellness professionals, yoga studios. Appointment Booking and Class
Scheduling....

------
zaidf
I launched <http://tekbob.com> :)

------
vgurgov
I just launched videolla.com. Now have a goal to add feature/day, polish it,
get some traction and make early users fall in love with it. :)

Videolla is basically video publishing and monetization platform. Best in this
galaxy.

------
sahillavingia
I'm committed to launching Crate and getting our first customer in November:
<http://letscrate.com/>. (let me know if you're interested, email in profile!)

------
steveklabnik
Hackety Hack 1.0, for reals.

------
shaunxcode
I will be launching <http://churchofturing.com> \- a resource for autodidactic
learners from all paths that lead toward the nerdery.

------
kapitalx
I just launched <http://socialpicly.com> 3 minutes ago. Add your support for
tomorrows elections to your facebook profile picture.

------
notahacker
If I can get the Facebook platform to play nicely with me I'll be launching a
universal wishlist with a twist, hopefully just in time for the Christmas
present buying rush...

------
barrydahlberg
<http://exceptionalasp.net/>

Early version is already live, this month is about filling out features and
content and starting to sell it.

------
p01nd3xt3r
I am launching Local Strange [localstrange.com]. It's a real-time replacement
for the craigslist erotic section.

I got video chat working.

Ill have phone / txting done this week.

Next week im implementing a credits system.

------
PSOME
OK. I'll through my hat into the ring.

secureattach.com

I've got the MVP mostly done its time to ship. I've locked down one test user
site, so I'm looking for more. Let me know if your interested.

------
kaffeinecoma
<http://quickbrownfrog.appspot.com>

Quick Brown Frog: a 100% in-browser, non-Flash, non-Java typing tutor.

------
wonginator1221
Is the idea behind this to launch an app in a month or to create and launch an
app in just a month? The latter sounds much more intriguing.

------
percept
I'll be working on a beta release of ScheduleHQ, an employee scheduling app:

<http://schedulehq.com/>

------
iuguy
I have a ludicrously busy month, but every sunday I'm going to be working on
my as yet unnamed movies to see before you die project.

------
MPiccinato
Had That Beer <http://www.hadthatbeer.com>

Plan on launching it into a private beta this month.

------
daviding
Ok, here's mine, and since it's November now ( _already, screams_ )

<http://www.ZoomRead.com>

------
jiganti
Nice! I'm launching <http://wikizu.com> hopefully within the next week or two.

------
shazow
I'll launch <http://socialgrapple.com/>

Track anyone's Twitter social graph over time.

------
kingsidharth
Planning to launch private alpha of <http://www.createens.com>

------
dejv
I launched <http://rejose.com>

Some kind of technology trend tool and job aggregator.

------
damoncali
With any luck, <http://soontyphoon.com> is coming soon.

------
tim_church
I have a busy month, but this has inspired me to build the Android app I keep
thinking about...

------
ritonlajoie
omg my mailbox is, once again, full of facebook joining requests ! :)

------
sabat
Sort of like NANOWRIMO? Nice idea. I may try!

